# how do you manage being a single mother and in debt :(



## stephanie20

Hi all :)

I'm now 34 weeks pregnant with my first baby, really excited for the birth and meeting her but I'm getting worried now about the amount of debt I am thanks to FOB .

He took out phone contracts in my name, had all the utility bills in my name, stole money off me, bought things off my ebay account yada yada yada....all this means I have about £7000 unsecured debt on my hands :(

I'm really worrying now that I won't be able to cope being a single mother on benefits as well as having all this debt on my hands :( I'm not paying anything towards the debts at the moment because I simply can't afford it but I was thinking when the baby's born to start a payment plan or something. Just rang the debt advisory service and they said the minimum they'd be able to do a payment plan for a month is £80, would I be able to afford this on benefits?

I desperately want a job so that I can get out of this debt, I'm terrified that I'm gonna get bailiffs turning up at my door :( 

And to make matters worse I know that FOB will only have to give me £5 a week for child support, its a joke :(

I really don't know what to do :wacko::shrug:


----------



## LTEx

1st of, he sounds he a complete arsehole :haha:

Reguarding the money situation, i'm afraid i'm not much help hun :( i've just recently had to sell alot of things i own just to keep above board. I'm not in debt but very, very close. Isn't there anything you can do with regards to the debt if he set up contracts in your name? Was you there with him when he did it? Xx


----------



## louloubelle76

oh my god what as arsehole

was everything in your name? I would get advice from Citizens Advice service I think they will write letters on your behalf to people you owe debt too explaining you cant afford to pay off these debts in 1 go esp being a single mum.


----------



## stephanie20

i'v been to citizens advice and they'v done all the letter writing but i'v still been getting letters off my creditors and I wasn't worrying before because I lived at my parents so I assumed if they got bailiffs out they couldn't take anything because its not my house, but now I'm living in my own house and i basically just have essentials, if bailiffs took anything i'd be really stuck :(

And no theres nothing they can do because they're all in my name :( they just advised me to be more careful in the future, pfft.


----------



## SophiasMummy

I have a 2000 debt to a credit account as of next month im paying 100 a month towards it and im on benifits, you should be able to afford it once LO is born and you get your tax credit and child benifit, with all my bills plus this debt i have about £50 a week still to buy food, essentials and stuff for LO (obviously not in that order, i always buy everything LO needs first then buy food etc). Hope that helps xx


----------



## stephanie20

SophiasMummy said:


> I have a 2000 debt to a credit account as of next month im paying 100 a month towards it and im on benifits, you should be able to afford it once LO is born and you get your tax credit and child benifit, with all my bills plus this debt i have about £50 a week still to buy food, essentials and stuff for LO (obviously not in that order, i always buy everything LO needs first then buy food etc). Hope that helps xx

Thanks for this post :)

I was speaking to the debt advisory line and they said they could consolidate all my debts and then I'd pay them £80 a month or so, I didn't think I'd be able to afford this but if you can afford £100 a month then I'm sure I can afford £80 as long as I'm careful with money lol


----------



## SophiasMummy

stephanie20 said:


> SophiasMummy said:
> 
> 
> I have a 2000 debt to a credit account as of next month im paying 100 a month towards it and im on benifits, you should be able to afford it once LO is born and you get your tax credit and child benifit, with all my bills plus this debt i have about £50 a week still to buy food, essentials and stuff for LO (obviously not in that order, i always buy everything LO needs first then buy food etc). Hope that helps xx
> 
> Thanks for this post :)
> 
> I was speaking to the debt advisory line and they said they could consolidate all my debts and then I'd pay them £80 a month or so, I didn't think I'd be able to afford this but if you can afford £100 a month then I'm sure I can afford £80 as long as I'm careful with money lolClick to expand...

Thats ok hun, im terrible with money hence the debt im in, but i now plan out all my money going in and out each week about a year in advance for my bills etc inc my debt, its hard not having much money left over but is nice to know im paying off as much of my debt a month as i can x


----------



## stephanie20

I'd love to get it all paid off because then I know the money I have at the end of the month is mine :)


----------



## birdie

This site is full of information about debt and managing it. Im sure they will be able to help on the forum.

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/?gclid=CLvul9eM7q0CFQcNtAodQwIA4w

Best of luck

birdie


----------



## stephanie20

I was on a forum like that birdie and I put what had happened to me and all I got was abuse for being stupid and that I shouldn't be a mother cos I'd teach my child all the wrong things D:

Thats why I posted on here, I knew I'd get more support lol


----------



## birdie

Im sorry to hear that, it sounds horrible. However on that forum there are sections for bankrupts, those who have debt plans etc and they alll seem really helpful or I wouldnt have put up the link.

You dont have to join to 'lurk' and you may pick up some good advice even if you dont post.

However you must do what is right for you ... all the best.

birdie x


----------



## Mrs_X

i got that too off MSE, there is some right trolls on there :(. i got told i was using my miscarriage as an excuse to get into debt?! i only asked for advice for paying off a debt collector and asked why i didnt work or claim JSA i said i had just had a miscarriage and i wasent ready to work. bloody hell i got slammed!
i have no advice hun but by dealing with your debt and setting something up is fab! i know too well its too easy to run away from it, but you are doing well and you will pay it off in the future :)
sarah xxx


----------

